# What Roof Coating do I use for a Flat Roof?



## martinpeter85

I reside in a 15 year old flat roof covering 1400 sq. ft. of my house. The roof covering is a black rubber membrane.It has never been kept up with so there is cracking and some leaking. I already went up and patched spots with a fibered roof cement, but now that it is getting decently warm I want to coat the whole thing to seal it all off.

What particular kind of coating do I use?

I read somewhere that the roof should be "sealed" every couple of years. Well this have never been sealed. 

Thanks Peter


----------



## tinner666

It depends on the material. ID the roof material and buy a compatable coating. The wroong cement or coating can destroy the roof.


----------



## parkerbryan

*Flat Roof*

I worked for a large roofing company for 11 years and i was always told to never coat over a rubber roof.It is rubber righ? Or do u think its rubber


----------



## smalpierre

Just put down recovery board and TPO.


----------



## shazapple

If it is black, it is probably EPDM. If it is cracking, it is probably cheap EPDM. Roofs do not need to be 'sealed', but you do have to maintain them by checking the joints and laps.

I would save your money and invest in a new roof.


----------



## 1985gt

It could be a smooth mod bit. Then it would need to be coated. Unless the OP can give us pictures or ID it we are all shooting in the dark. FWIW Coating EPDM is perfectly fine if you use the right coating.


----------



## Grumpy

Most people that say rubber mean smooth black modified bitumen, not rubber. This is one of my biggest pet peeves. It's not friggin rubber! 

Based on the "must be sealed every few years" it's most likely smooth modified bitumen. And yes, it should be coated for reflectivity every few years. A non coated smooth black modified bitumen roof is a 10 year roof.

Coating EPDM shouldn't be necessary except to add reflectivity. The membrane its self doesn't really need to be coated. The seams and penetrations on the other hand will fail about 15-20 years and coating them is one solution to a restoration.


----------



## smalpierre

I meant TPO or PVC ... PVC is imho better, but it's cost reflects that.

Grumpy - my understanding of mod bit is that it's asphalt or coal tar pitch modified with rubber. Is that correct? Isn't that what torch down is - mod bit?


----------



## 1985gt

Mod bit is a sheet good 3 meters wide now (stupid metric system) Mod bit can be torch or mopped down, but yes its an asphalt product with rubberisers in it. Completely different then single ply EPDM though. Some asphalt also has rubberisers in it also.


----------



## smalpierre

1985gt said:


> Mod bit is a sheet good 3 meters wide now (stupid metric system) Mod bit can be torch or mopped down, but yes its an asphalt product with rubberisers in it. Completely different then single ply EPDM though. Some asphalt also has rubberisers in it also.


I was talking with a guy I work with today, and he told me about a job with a company he used to work for where they burned down a place with those torches.

They call them a "dragon wagon"


----------



## smalpierre

Great application, but it's hazardous.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

When I lived in Philadelphia the roofers Union, Local 30, was not allowed to torch after they burned down a church. Torch systems have been used for years. Blame the installer, not the product. You need a fire watch under the roof deck and an IR camera is the best method to check for Hot spots after installation. All residential flat roofs I have installed on friends houses were a torch grade APP Mod Bit. I havent burned a house down yet...  

*Dustin T.** Smoot, RRC, RRO, LEED AP**| Forensic Specialist | Pie Forensic Consultants* | Corporate Headquarters: 6275 Joyce Drive, Suite 200 | Arvada, CO 80403-7541 | Nationwide: 1.866.552.5246 | Local: 303.552.0177 | www.pieforensic.com | http://blog.pieforensic.com/


----------



## 1985gt

Dragon wagon I believe was the manufactures name for the 3 burner torch on wheels. We have a couple in the rafters some place, they will never be used here again. I've never recalled hear about our company starting any fires and frankly we would like to keep it that way. The boss won't even entertain the idea. Hot mop is a completely different story, we would love to see our kettles working again.


----------



## smalpierre

It's a gnarly firebreathing beast. http://www.myspace.com/video/gerard/dragon-wagon/43989401


----------



## Pie in the Sky

nice... Just wondering, if you have one of those, do you know much about Veral (alluminum faced MB)?


----------



## 1985gt

Pie in the Sky said:


> nice... Just wondering, if you have one of those, do you know much about Veral (alluminum faced MB)?


Me? We haven't done a torch down in probably 15 or so years and I've never done one personally. So to answer your question nothing


----------



## RoofingDave

I would use EPDM again, Firestone Rubber should be good, has been proven to last a lifetime, saves you needing to do it again any time in the near future!

http://http://www.roofingwarehouse.co.uk/roofing/firestone-rubber-roofing.html


----------



## RooferJim

if its cracking its probably not EPDM "rubber" . puts most likely a "baldy" or a mod bit .


----------



## roofermikeinc

*Love me some torch down*

Torch is great for the flat roof additions you see everywhere. By the time you and your guys get that kettle up to temp, me and my moneymaker are goin' to the house. I get that it's not so great for the bigger jobs but Ruberoid and Firestone are great for those little residential roofing apps...


----------



## 1985gt

If we ever did any small porches 3 or less sq Id use SA mod or EPDM, most likely EPDM. Anything bigger then that our small kettle heats up in about 3 hours or less. So when your done tearing off the kettle is ready. nailing a base mop on 3 plys and gravel is better then nailing a base and torching on a cap sheet.


----------



## blageurt

Nobody uses Protection Board ? WTF . I always do 2 ply systems with Protection Board and don't smoke crack or drink so I never burn anything down....75% of people thay say they know how to torch do not have a clue...Just because you think you can learn something on YouTube does not mean you can do it for real......


----------



## Grumpy

Exactly why we got rid of the torch work. Why bother messing with it?


----------



## 1985gt

Huh and I always thought it was a bad idea to put an open flame to wood partials that have been glued together. Like Grumpy said why bother. If you want an asphalt roof you get your choice of a 3 play and gravel or a 3 play and Mineral cap. I've never learned to use a torch because they were put up long before I got here, If I wanted to learn I would grab a roll of rubberroid or whatever out of the trailer and have the super show me once. then it would go back on the self never to be used again.


----------



## Grumpy

I used a torch for some repair work last week. Every time I use the torch for repair work I say to myself I am glad we quit using this damned torch, if it were epdm I would have had the repair done in half the time. Other than repairs, we no longer use torches.

Oh no, I take that back... Occassionally we will use it on pockets or what not on shingle roof tie-ins. Actually I always price the self adhering, but if it's too cold for sa, we use the torch. I guess never say never. It's hard to be so concrete. One day though I'll be able to get rid of it for good!


----------



## ExpertStormRepair

If it looks like the roof is laid in 3' sections... its probably torch down app160.... check to see if there is melted looking rubber at all of the seams.. if so, it needs to be coated.... use good quality silver coat... Henry or Karnack brands are the best in my opinion... also, it needs to have all of the flashing areas reflashed..... then coated..

http://expertstormrepair.com voorhees, nj ; cherry hill nj ; Storm repair; roof repair


----------



## topviewroofing

Flat roofs exist all over the world and each area has its own tradition or preference for materials used.


----------



## johnmeto

It depends on the materials.


----------



## Redhunter32

GacoRoof will fix your problem. Apply SeamSeal to joints, seams, and around all protrusions. Then two coats of GacoRoof, which is Gaco Western's grab and go residential silicone coating. http://www.gaco.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings

This depends on the precise kind of material you have there. If your black rubber covering is EPDM rubber, then I would recommend using an elastomeric polyurethane coating for your flat roof. This type of coating will adhere well to the surface, and it also makes a great foundation if you decide to add a siliconized roof coating at a later date. This coating will also work fine if your roof's covering is made of modified bitumen.


----------

